# Pakula Lures



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Overstockbait.com has a great selection of Pakula Lures for $7.99

Pakula Sprokets for $7.99 12" and 14"


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up, Just ordered quite a few! Pakula's lures are some of may favorites as they always run well. solid dependable lures, I have caught more fish on the sprocket and phantom that any other lures!

Robert


----------



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## hmsmithjr (May 22, 2008)

Just ordered some also. WOW what a deal.


----------



## gbRED112 (Apr 5, 2011)

Those are some good looking lures for sure. Never used them before though. Trying to figure out what colors to get. Any ideas? Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Sean Summers (Jan 3, 2008)

Jumped on this too, thanks.


----------



## hmsmithjr (May 22, 2008)

Don't get too excited, I got a call the other day about my order and they said it was a missprint and it was only the skirts for the sprockets. The other one's are softheads and they are 7.95. Maybe they were bought out by Monday, but I cancelled my order. Has anyone gotten theirs in yet?
Maclin


----------



## jplvr (Mar 7, 2011)

It was a heck of a misprint since they listed the normal price of $51.99 on some of the lures. It seemed they knew what they were selling.


----------



## tsmith (May 18, 2009)

I got the same call and did the same thing. Something screwy was going on there. The lady on the phone played dumb. I guess the old saying is true: If it sounds too good to be true, it probably is.


----------



## Sean Summers (Jan 3, 2008)

Maybe they oversold them and are trying that to cancel orders down to the stock, hope so, they can't call me in Aghanistan.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I ordered mine the 17th and have not received a phone call. I guess it's wait and see.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Got the phone call...

Canceled the order. I'm sorry it wasn't a correct listing. I sure wish it was..


----------

